# We Got Babies!!! :D



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We had babies born at the farm today!! Cessy had twin does!  Royal Blue is at five does, two bucks now. :shades: 
I'm not sure if they have blue eyes or not but will hopefully find out soon. . . .

Will get pics up asap! Of course, Cessy couldn't have kidded yesterday when I was at the farm! :roll: Next time I'll be down will be Sunday. So, will take my camera and laptop and get piccies up. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:clap: Congrats! on the kids!!! :girl: :girl: cant wait to see them, do you know the colors yet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia! I didn't know you were waiting on babies! Congratulations on the :girl: :girl:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!! Did you get any neat colors...or do you know yet! How exciting!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new doelings!!!! I'm ready for February to get here, so I can share some news of new babies being born.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congratulations...  ....can't wait to see the pics... :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

arty: Healthy Kids are definitely reason to celebrate arty:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:stars: 

Congrats on babies, and two girls to boot! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Well, very sad news. One of the doelings got out of the kidding pen and got her leg stuck in the slats of the barn floor (it's a wierd barn) she died during the night.  My cousin (these were her babies) was so devastated! I feel so bad for her! :tears: So, my grandpa and uncle went through all the pens near the kidding area and sealed up those slats in the floor. When I go on Sunday, I'm going to double-check them all. I hate it when this kind of stuff happens. :tears: Makes me feel bad that we should have fixed that before this happened. All these lessons learned are getting so annoying. 

My aunt and cousins don't really know the "Nigerian" colorings but they said one was red and white and the other was like a buckskin, I think. But I will know for sure what color the other girl is on Sunday. I wouldn't be surprised if she's a chamoisee, Roy's been throwing a lot of chammy's.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, yeah Liz, we're expecting more kids soon too. Sunset Eve (aka: Cordelia) is due the 6th of December and Sassafras is due anytime she's ready! Sheesh. I saw her get bred in June which put her due date in early-November. . . . apparently she got bred again when no one was looking, so she's due soon.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no...that is so sad, i'm sorry for you and your cousin. good thing you got it all sealed up.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news about the one doeling...  But congrats on the remaining doeling. Can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

oh I hate those kinds of lessons!  I bred Persian and Himalayan cats for 10 years, and I learned quite a few of those lessons with the cats, too. I think they come with everything in life, but it doesn't make things any easier. I think a lot of times it's like having a baby in the house; you have to get down at "baby" level and walk around, looking for things to get into, places to squeeze into, and if you find any dangers, get rid of them. It's "kid-proofing" the barn like baby proofing a house... Well, my condolences. I'm very sorry...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do you have a picture of the baby?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Sounds like your buck is really earning his keep with all those girls!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I got piccies, just resizing them for here. . . . will put on in a few. 

Yeppers, he is earning his keep! We decided to keep him. My mom and aunt think it's a bad idea for me to let him go so soon. He's a really good boy.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, here's some not-so-great pics. She is a jumpy little baby!! Only five days old in these pics but a big girl!  She's so cute, reminds me of Tigger with all her hopping around. Oh, and she has the cutest ears!! Probably not the best ear set but so cute! 
She looks short-bodied in these pics but she is not at all, she's actually very long. 

This pic was taken either right before a big jump or right after (I think right after).


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWW...... How cute!!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a flashy little girl!!! Congrats! And Blue eyes to boot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwww she is... super sweet and adorable.....


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHHH, What true dolls. OK now I am getting really excited about my babies on the way. Congratulations :balloons: :dance:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh my, she is just too cute for words.  

Now that makes me want to go down and squeeze those babies out of my does... LOL i am so ready for babies now!

Congrats on the beautiful baby girl! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty lil' girl! She looks so happy and healthy, Congrats again!


----------

